# Envie m'offrir un Imac G4 Tournesol



## John Steed (7 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

Je suis propriétaire d'un macbook tournant sur Mac OS X version 10.4.11 Celui me sert principalement pour mon travail, donc je l'utilise souvent avec la suite Offve (word, excel...).

Je voudrai compléter mon équipement par un Imac G4 tournesol (oui il est beau !). Cependant j'aimerai savoir si :
- on peut le connecter en wifi sur internet ?
- on peut utiliser microsoft office avec ?

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## JPTK (7 Juin 2010)

John Steed a dit:


> - on peut le connecter en wifi sur internet ?
> - on peut utiliser microsoft office avec ?



- évidemment.
- idem

Il y a plusieurs modèles d'imac tournesol, du 15 au 20 pouces avec des processeurs G4 allant de 700 à 1,25 ghz. Assure toi tout de même qu'il soit bien équipé d'une carte wifi et ne prends pas un modèle trop vieux sinon tu risques de le trouver un peu poussif, idem pour la RAM, 1go minimum.


----------



## iMacounet (7 Juin 2010)

Je possède le 17" 800Mhz (cf ma signature)

J'en suis content, sauf que les vidéos, et le flash (youtube et autres) tu peux oublier !

Pour plus de confort prends un 1,25 Ghz, (tu as le 17" 1 Ghz aussi) tu trouvera surtout des 17", les 20" se font rares.

Comme l'a dit JPTK le minimum c'est 1 Gb (ce qui est le max sur un 800mhz, ou 1,25 Gb sur un 1 ou 1,25 Ghz)

L'esthetique compte aussi. 

Voilà.


----------



## pascalformac (7 Juin 2010)

mactracker donne les VRAIS max de ram par modele
(total  ram accès  libre utilisateur + ram sur la carte mère, cet acces ci exige demontage -remontage , avec pate thermique )

perso j'ai 1,5 en ram, ca va

SAUF que flash  sur ces vielleries ppc  ( ou même sur mac)
booooooof

----
plutot prendre dans les derniers
( qui ont beneficié de quelques ameliorations par rapport aux premiers)


----------



## JPTK (7 Juin 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> SAUF que flash  sur ces vielleries ppc  ( ou même sur mac)
> booooooof



Ça c'est clair, ma copine a un ibook G4 1,33 ghz, bah pour ses jeux à la con elle squatte mon mini intel parce que chez elle ça lag à fond, disons que le mini c'est 2 à 3 fois plus fluide, l'affichage est normal quoi.


----------



## -oldmac- (7 Juin 2010)

Oui effectivement par contre pour flash arreter de blâmer ses vieux PPC ... le problème ne vient pas d'eux mais plutôt des développeur de chez Adobe (ou Adaube ) il veulent pas se fouller a optimisé le code flash pour les PPC car Apple abandonnent aussi les PPC donc chez Adobe il s'en foutent total ! Pour info flash sur mon iBook G4 1.42 Ghz c'est égale à flash sur un Pentium II 450 Mhz (ah l'architecture RISC vs X86) et XP donc voila ! et PPC Forever et moi qu'est ce que je voudrais un iMac G4 à la place de mon G5 ... (pour la déco )

PS : jptk -> C'est quoi ça -> 





> "Mon vagin sent le beaufort... Donc en plein milieu de l'acte quand j'ai décidé de lui faire une fellation j'ai eu l'impression de manger une fondue savoyarde." Une internaute sur un forum


 Mais c'est beurk ! :sick::sick::sick::sick::sick:


----------



## iMacounet (7 Juin 2010)

Fallait mettre de la pâte thermique ?

quand j'ai demonté le mien, j'ai enlevé la poussière, remplacé la ram de 256 mo par une 512 mo, je l'ai remonté et allumé. Et fonctionne très bien.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h34 ----------




-oldmac- a dit:


> Oui effectivement par contre pour flash arreter de blâmer ses vieux PPC ... le problème ne vient pas d'eux mais plutôt des développeur de chez Adobe (ou Adaube ) il veulent pas se fouller a optimisé le code flash pour les PPC car Apple abandonnent aussi les PPC donc chez Adobe il s'en foutent total ! Pour info flash sur mon iBook G4 1.42 Ghz c'est égale à flash sur un Pentium II 450 Mhz (ah l'architecture RISC vs X86) et XP donc voila ! et PPC Forever et moi qu'est ce que je voudrais *un iMac G4 à la place de mon G5 ... (pour la déco* )



Si ton G5 etait en etat, je te l'aurais echangé. 

Tu as un 1,42 c'est déja bien, pense sur un 800 Mhz. 

PPC forever. 

PS : la signature de JPTK m'a bien fait rire, faut dire que j'ai l'esprit mal tourné aussi (des fois, je précse)


----------



## -oldmac- (7 Juin 2010)

Sur les iMac G4 il est conseillé de remettre de la pâte thermique si tu enlève le radiateur  même il faut normalement toujours en remettre ...

Si ton G5 etait en etat, je te l'aurais echangé. -> Si j'avais un G5 en état je l'utiliserais et je pense pas l'échangé contre un G4 800 quoique contre le 20" 1.25 Ghz XD

Tu as un 1,42 c'est déja bien, pense sur un 800 Mhz.  -> Bah fait comme moi ... fait un Hackintosh ça fonctionne nickel

PPC forever. -> Yes Never Forget Them ! PPC still the best !


----------



## iMacounet (7 Juin 2010)

J'ai juste remplacé la ram, et enlevé les gros moutons de poussière qui etaient sur la cm, j'ai rien touché de plus. 

Mon hackintosh ne fonctionnait pas totalement (carte réseau non reconnue, wifi non reconnu, clavier+trackpad non reconnu aussi xD)

PS -> as tu reçu mon mp oldmac ?
PS -> Tu as quelle machine pour un hack' ?


----------



## tsss (7 Juin 2010)

John Steed a dit:


> &#8230;..
> 
> Je voudrai compléter mon équipement par un Imac G4 tournesol (oui il est beau !). Cependant j'aimerai savoir si :
> - on peut le connecter en wifi sur internet ?
> ...



Oh que oui il est beau, et mon G4 1,25 Ghz et ses 1,25 Gb de mémoire (que je pourrais monter à 2 Gb) supporte très bien Léopard et une utilisation bureautique "simple".

Pour le wifi, aucun soucis, tous n'en sont pas équipés mais il suffit de lui greffer une carte airport au fesse et le tour est jouer.

Pour les modules mémoire comme Pascal l'a précisé, l'une s'ajoute simplement (sous le bestio, a coté de la carte airport), la seconde nécessite le démontage de la "cloche".
Cette manipulation est détaillée dans divers tuto dispo via google, elle diffère légèrement entre chaque modèle d'iMac G4, mais pâte thermique, tournevis de précision & torx ainsi qu'une bonne dose de patience seront de rigueur.
Si tu te lances dans ce démontage, tu pourras peut-être envisager de changer le disque dur par un bon gros 500 Go (IDE), par exemple !!

L'iMac G4 &#8230;.   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h48 ----------




iMacounet a dit:


> J'ai juste remplacé la ram, et enlevé les gros moutons de poussière qui etaient sur la cm, j'ai rien touché de plus.
> &#8230;.



Il est *plus* que conseillé de mettre de la pâte thermique (et *rapidement*) au risque de pousser rapidement ton G4 à une mort certaine &#8230;. Plus d'un en on fait l'expérience &#8230;. 

=[


----------



## JPTK (7 Juin 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> PS : jptk -> C'est quoi ça ->  Mais c'est beurk ! :sick::sick::sick::sick::sick:



Bah le témoignage d'une fille sur un forum féminin sur lequel ma copine surf, le topic parle des derniers trucs qu'elles ont testé niveau sexe, y a un peu de tout mais là quand j'ai vu ma copine exploser de rire et que je suis allé lire le post, j'avais du mal à y croire tellement c'était énorme ! :love: Limite de l'art ce post !  Déjà juste le début de la phrase j'étais mort de rire (quel franc parlé et quel détachement c'est magnifique) mais alors la chute là t'en peux plus quoi :love::love::love:


----------



## pascalformac (7 Juin 2010)

d'ailleurs trouver des """petits"""" DD  compatibles ( IDE) neufs  c'est pas facile voire impossible

en 2010 ils sont tous " gros"
( c'est déjà assez miraculeux qu'on en trouve...)

 t'imagine
Ahhh naaaan ,  m'ssieur le vendeur , je veux un 60 Go pas un 500Go 
le vendeur te prend pour un bargeot


----------



## tsss (7 Juin 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> &#8230;.
> 
> t'imagine
> Ahhh naaaan ,  m'ssieur le vendeur , je veux un 60 Go pas un 500Go
> le vendeur te prend pour un bargeot



J'en veux un p'tit moi, mais pas IDE &#8230;. cf. ma signature &#8230;.

:love:


----------



## iMacounet (7 Juin 2010)

La pâte thermique je la mets ou ? Sur les plots de fixation des visses ?


----------



## tsss (7 Juin 2010)

Rho, ces grands enfants  c'est ta mère qui te donne à manger à la cuillère ?



http://macboostfr.free.fr/?p=191



ps. : fais vite, pense à ton pauvre iMac qui a chaud .


----------



## -oldmac- (7 Juin 2010)

iMacounet -> Pour le MP oui désolée de pas avoir répondue plus tôt le HDD et la ram je les utilise dans mon second PC (un P4 avec Ubuntu) désolée

-> Pour le hack j'utilise une machine avec un pross AMD et une carte mère notée comme incompatible sur le wiki d'OSX 86 (y'a vraiment des incompétent ...)

Le seul truk qui fonctionnent pas c'est la veille mais je m'en fout complètement je les met jamais en veille mes ordis 

Donc ma machine : 

MSI K9N Neo F
AMD Athlon 64 3500+ à 2.4 Ghz (overclockée LOL)
2 Gb de Ram DDR-2 Corsair
Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT
et une carte réseau Marvell PCI (car j'ai grillé celle intégrée à ma CM)

Voila le tout avec Kalyway 10.5.2 et mis à jour en 10.5.8 patchée par mes soins et j'ai fait un de mes propres .kext pour l'USB

Bon j'arrête sinon les modos vont me tuer  Si t'as des problèmes avec ton hack -> MP et je te répondrais !


----------



## CBi (7 Juin 2010)

Je rappelle que pour tout savoir du démontage du Tournesol pour changement de mémoire et autre c'est par ici = Upgrade iMac G4

Si on oublie la video, Leopard marche bien sur un iMac G4 800MHz (voire même 450MHz !) mais il ne s'installe pas normalement, donc il faut bidouiller. Le système le plus souple et qui sollicite le moins le ventilo sur cette machine reste à mon avis Tiger.

Pour l'achat, le point important à privilégier il me semble est de choisir une machine des plus récentes, dotée de l'USB2.0, sinon on oublie les iPods...


----------



## iMacounet (7 Juin 2010)

C'est bien les endroits auxquels j'ai pensé.

Je vais en acheter le plus vite possible, car là j'en ai plus chez moi. 

Et j'ai même pas un ventilateur à mettre en externe.  (à mettre en dessus de la demi boule en extraction)


----------



## pascalformac (7 Juin 2010)

+1
leopard est possible mais tiger est preferable


--
oh , detail
et les anciens savent pourquoi j'en parle
en revissant la base, surtout ne pas trop serrer les vis
( le sav  applecare avait  fait cette erreur sur mon tournesol et ca m'a bien gené , plus tard)


----------



## tsss (7 Juin 2010)

CBi a dit:


> .. Leopard marche bien sur un iMac G4 800MHz (voire même *450MHz* !) mais il ne s'installe pas normalement, ..



Leopard ne fonctionne pas bien du tout sur un powermac G4@ 2x450 Mhz  pour l'avoir testé, certes ça ressemble à un exploit, une exploit bien ridicule vu la simplicité de la bidouille et surtout le résultat catastrophique niveau performance.

 c'était mon expérience !


----------



## iMacounet (7 Juin 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> iMacounet -> Pour le MP oui désolée de pas avoir répondue plus tôt le HDD et la ram je les utilise dans mon second PC (un P4 avec Ubuntu) désolée
> 
> -> Pour le hack j'utilise une machine avec un pross AMD et une carte mère notée comme incompatible sur le wiki d'OSX 86 (y'a vraiment des incompétent ...)
> 
> ...



la poste a endommagé mon pc (que j'avais envoyé contre échange d'un MDD) et je vais le recevoir, ca devais etre mon hack mais la cm est surement hs, et je devais aller buy une cm ce soir, mais ma mère en a decidé autrement. Donc je le reparerais pas, il restera dans le même êtat. Je sais je suis borné. :rateau:

merci quand même !


----------



## -oldmac- (7 Juin 2010)

-> Bah vas l'acheter tout seul ta CM ... Sinon moi échange PC/MAC je veut bien j'ai un P4 2.8 Ghz qui traine (double coeur) avec 1 go de ram le dd de l'imac et une geforce fx prêt à échanger contre G4 QuikSilver ou MDD 

En ce qui concerne Leo avec Leoparassist j'ai fait mieux j'ai mis Leopard sur mon G4 350 Mhz avec 640 Mb de ram et une Rage Pro 16 Mb et devinez ça ram à mort il met au moins 5 seconde pour ouvrir le Finder et 5 minutes pour booter mais ... ça fonctionne !


----------



## iMacounet (7 Juin 2010)

Si je répare mon pc tu serais interessé ? contre quel modèle de Mac ? 

Ou c'est l'inverse ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2010)

iMacounet : Tu a échangé ton pc core2duo contre un G4 ?
T'es malade toi :rateau:.

Revends tes deux machines et achète un Mac intel .


----------



## iMacounet (7 Juin 2010)

J'avais crée une annonce sur leboncoin pour l'iMac G4 -> 260 euros, prêt à partir (c'etait un test)

Et le pc j'ai pas reussi à le vendre (et l'échange ne s'est pas fait)

j'ai pas trop envie de vendre l'imac, il est vraiement beau, mais les performances ne pas (plus?) au rendez vous.

Bon je vais t'écouter ...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2010)

Ton iMac est sous Tiger ?
Un 800Mhz , peut partir à maxi 200 , voire moins car avec les iMac Intel CoreDuo à 350 , tu comprends que il n'y a pas d'hésitation .

Maintenant , ton pc est en C2D , vends le en pièces , cela partira peut-être .


----------



## -oldmac- (7 Juin 2010)

Ah je sais pourquoi t'as pas vendu l'iMac, j'ai vu un G4 800 l'autre fois (un iMac hein) à 80 Euros en état de marche sur leboncoin mais c'était trop loin de chez moi et mes parents ne voulais pas c'est trop nul !

Sinon pour ton PC, ça dépend des config et des cg mais un CP Core 2 Duo (un assemblée sois même) avec 4 gigas de ram et une cg potable genre HD4850 ça peut se vendre 500 Euros maxi je pense après c'est moins.

Mais revend ton PC et achète toi une veille tour G4 mais le mieux je pense que c'est le mac Mini car au moins là on a un truk qui avance pour pas super chère (même si ça reste cher c'est Apple). La meilleure solution pour mois et elle coûte 0 Euros c'est le Hacjintosh


----------



## iMacounet (7 Juin 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Ton iMac est sous Tiger ?
> Un 800Mhz , peut partir à maxi 200&#8364; , voire moins car avec les iMac Intel CoreDuo à 350&#8364; , tu comprends que il n'y a pas d'hésitation .
> 
> Maintenant , ton pc est en C2D , vends le en pièces , cela partira peut-être .


L'un me dit Intel, l'autre me dit PPC.

La je voulais mettre une annonce, mais je l'ai pas mise, car j'arrive pas à m'en séparer de cet iMac. :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h09 ----------




-oldmac- a dit:


> Ah je sais pourquoi t'as pas vendu l'iMac, j'ai vu un G4 800 l'autre fois (un iMac hein) à 80 Euros en état de marche sur leboncoin mais c'était trop loin de chez moi et mes parents ne voulais pas c'est trop nul !
> 
> Sinon pour ton PC, ça dépend des config et des cg mais un CP Core 2 Duo (un assemblée sois même) avec 4 gigas de ram et une cg potable genre HD4850 ça peut se vendre 500 Euros maxi je pense après c'est moins.
> 
> Mais revend ton PC et achète toi une veille tour G4 mais le mieux je pense que c'est le mac Mini car au moins là on a un truk qui avance pour pas super chère (même si ça reste cher c'est Apple). La meilleure solution pour mois et elle coûte 0 Euros c'est le Hacjintosh


mais je vais m'acheter un 2eme G4 ou je cherche un iMac G5 pas trop cher, ou si j'arrive a bricoler la cm du G5 20".  (mais on m'a proposé un iMac intel blanc ...)

mon pc vaut pas plus de 200 euros :rateau: oui assemblé moi


----------



## -oldmac- (7 Juin 2010)

iMacounet oublie tout les G5 ... leur pannes hardware frôle au mojn 75% entre les iMac G5 qui claquent e les Powermac G5 ... non .. laissent tomber ces ordis ont été mal conçus dés le départ, maintenant passent à l'Intel.

200 Euros pour un core 2 Duo ... c'est vraiment pas cher je trouve après faut voir la config


Bon bah je vais te rajouter dans mes amis ... t'a l'air sympa


----------



## iMacounet (7 Juin 2010)

C'est un coreduo 2ghz 20" faut changer l'alim et il ya pas de hdd :/

bon plan ?

merci pour ta demande d'ami, j'ai accepté


----------



## oniiychan (7 Juin 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Mon hackintosh ne fonctionnait pas totalement (carte réseau non reconnue, wifi non reconnu, clavier+trackpad non reconnu aussi xD)
> 
> PS -> as tu reçu mon mp oldmac ?
> PS -> Tu as quelle machine pour un hack' ?




Rhôôô, je ne pensais pas qu'on pouvait aussi parler de hackintosh ici  bas 

Pour ma part en plus de mon MBP nouvelle REV., mon Mac Mini et mon Imac,  je me suis monté un hack à partir d'une ASUS P5W et d'un Quad Core.....  Hum, que ça tourne bien 

M'enfin bon ça m'empêche pas de claquer un max de sous chez Apple :love:


----------



## -oldmac- (7 Juin 2010)

iMacounet -> Pour l'imac c'est bien mais vérifie bien que seulement l'alim est touché et que la carte mère n'as rien, faudrait que tu teste avec une autre alim et après ça depend à combien qu'on te le propose les premier iMac Intel Blanc commence a se faire vieux


----------



## John Steed (7 Juin 2010)

Voici les caractéristiques d'un imac G4 tournesol que l'on me propose :
mémoire intégrée: 768 Mo
> mémoire vidéo: 32 Mo
> cache L2: 256 Ko
> code modèle: 406
> processeur: Power PC G4
> vitesse: 700 mghz
> type clavier: clavier Apple Pro-iso
> lecteur CD et DVD
> graveur CD pas DVD
> logiciels installés:
tous comptes faits, appleworks6,acrobat reader 5.0

Pas d'airport

Prix demandé : 300 euros

Qu'en pensez-vous chers experts ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2010)

Trop cher , pour 50 de plus tu as un CoreDuo


----------



## -oldmac- (8 Juin 2010)

Son prix sur ebay doit être d'environ 150 Euros donc oui trop cher !


----------



## iMacounet (8 Juin 2010)

John Steed a dit:


> Voici les caractéristiques d'un imac G4 tournesol que l'on me propose :
> mémoire intégrée: 768 Mo
> > mémoire vidéo: 32 Mo
> > cache L2: 256 Ko
> ...



c'est même hors de prix, à ce prix là tu as un 17" 1,25 ghz.

@ etienne -> Il veut un iMac G4, arrète de nous tanner avec l'intel.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2010)

Oui mais le coreduo est 10x-20x-30x plus puissant donc , il ne va pas mettre 300 dans cette poubelle .
Le 1.25Ghz est la seule bonne alternative en 17" .


----------



## iMacounet (8 Juin 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Oui mais le coreduo est 10x-20x-30x plus puissant donc , il ne va pas mettre 300&#8364; dans cette poubelle .
> Le 1.25Ghz est la seule bonne alternative en 17" .


Hein ? l'iMac G4 une poubelle ?  (pour les 15" ok)

Oui. 

Je sais aussi que l'intel est plus puissant ... Mais le design de l'iMac G4 est unique. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2010)

Oui , donc 300 dans un G4 1.25Ghz en excellent état et en 17" me parait le maximum .


----------



## JPTK (8 Juin 2010)

John Steed a dit:


> Voici les caractéristiques d'un imac G4 tournesol que l'on me propose :
> mémoire intégrée: 768 Mo
> > mémoire vidéo: 32 Mo
> > cache L2: 256 Ko
> ...



Trop cher, 150-180 &#8364; maxi, ça doit être un 15 pouces en plus et même pas de wifi... 

768 mo de ram pourquoi pas, mais le proc 1,25 ghz minimum et tant qu'à faire dégote un 20 pouces !! Pas évident... au pire un 17 c'est déjà plus correct, les 15 affichent du 1024 x 768 ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h00 ----------




etienne000 a dit:


> Oui , donc 300 dans un G4 1.25Ghz en excellent état et en 17" me parait le maximum .



250  même je dirais, s'il est gavé de ram avec un bon DD et le wifi.
Je mettrais jusqu'à 350  pour un 20 aussi bien garni et encore, c'est bien parce que je suis moi aussi fan de la bestiole.


----------



## John Steed (8 Juin 2010)

merci de vos bons conseils

Il ne me reste plus à chercher


----------



## CBi (8 Juin 2010)

tsss a dit:


> Leopard ne fonctionne pas bien du tout sur un powermac G4@ 2x450 Mhz  pour l'avoir testé, certes ça ressemble à un exploit, une exploit bien ridicule vu la simplicité de la bidouille et surtout le résultat catastrophique niveau performance.
> 
> c'était mon expérience !



Moi je suis assez content de mon Cube 450MHz avec Léopard. Avec 1.5Go de mémoire il est vrai.


----------



## JPTK (8 Juin 2010)

CBi a dit:


> Moi je suis assez content de mon Cube 450MHz avec Léopard. Avec 1.5Go de mémoire il est vrai.



Ah ouai mais toi tu tu surf en 800 x 600 et 256 couleurs :rateau:


----------



## -oldmac- (8 Juin 2010)

Non il regarde pas de vidéo en flash et il a un peu de patience surtout si il a la carte graphique d'origine  C'est la carte graphique qui comptent beaucoup pour l'éopard si elle gère QE le pross sera délesté de toute c'est tâche il tourneras a 10% au lieux de 100% en permanence


----------



## crazy_c0vv (8 Juin 2010)

Est-ce qu'avec Mac OS X on peut fonctionner en mode client léger ?
C'est à dire que les applications sont exécutées à distance sur un serveur, et le poste ne s'occupe que de l'affichage et la saisie des données (via clavier souris) ?
Parce qu'avec un Mac Mini, par exemple, cela serait peut-être une solution appréciable pour utiliser un Tournesol. On a la puissance d'un Mac Intel (caché quelque part!) et l'aspect du Tournesol devant soi. Je sais que le client léger fonctionne sous Windows et Linux, alors pourquoi pas OS X ?

Sinon il y a la bidouille ultime, réussir à intégrer un Mac Mini dans un Tournesol. Mais il y a des soucis au niveau du branchement de l'écran ou quelque chose de ce genre. Mais si j'avais quelque pièces à perdre et du temps, je tenterai l'un des deux manip... (sachant qu'il y en a une quasiment 100% logicielle et l'autre 100% matérielle )


----------



## -oldmac- (8 Juin 2010)

C'est faisable d'adapter un mini dans un tournesol le plus dur c'est pour la dalle car sur la cm du tournesol le contrôleur est intégré ou alors trouvé une dalle de la même taille et la changer comme ça  on a le contrôleur avec


----------



## John Steed (8 Juin 2010)

rebonjour,

en voilà un autre :
iMac G4 20pouces de 2005. Proc. 1.8GHz, ram 2Go, disque dur 250Go. Mac OS X 10.5.5.
Machine en parfait état. Clavier et souris filaire. Lecteur-graveur de DVD. O.K. 
Airport OK

Pour 300 euros.

Est-ce convenable ?

Encore merci de vos lumière.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2010)

1.8ghz, c'est du g5 donc à éviter .
Si c'est un g4 1.25 ghz en 20" , why not ?


----------



## iMacounet (8 Juin 2010)

John Steed a dit:


> rebonjour,
> 
> en voilà un autre :
> iMac G4 20pouces de 2005. Proc. 1.8GHz, ram 2Go, disque dur 250Go. Mac OS X 10.5.5.
> ...



Un G5 20" 1,8 Ghz pour 300 euros c'est pas cher, pour moi.

@ etienne -> tous les  G5 ne sont pas à bannir, j'avais un G5 1,8 17" et je l'ai  vendu uniquement car il me fallait des sous.


----------



## tsss (8 Juin 2010)

John Steed a dit:


> rebonjour,
> 
> en voilà un autre :
> iMac G4 20pouces de 2005. Proc. 1.8GHz, ram 2Go, disque dur 250Go. Mac OS X 10.5.5.
> ...



Comme dit plus haut soit il y a boulette au niveau de la fréquence du processeur, soit ce n'est pas un G4 (une photo sera catégorique).
D'autre part, un G4 20", blindé en mémoire, avec un disque dur convenable (250 Go) et airport  à 300 euros c'est presque cadeaux . =]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h51 ----------




CBi a dit:


> Moi je suis assez content de mon Cube 450MHz avec Léopard. Avec 1.5Go de mémoire il est vrai.



Bha mon PowerMac tirait la tronche un max surtout quand je lui demandais de faire les mises à jour . bizarrement qui duraient . duraient  plantaient même :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Un G5 20" 1,8 Ghz pour 300 euros c'est pas cher, pour moi.
> 
> @ etienne -> tous les  G5 ne sont pas à bannir, j'avais un G5 1,8 17" et je l'ai  vendu uniquement car il me fallait des sous.



Un g5 à ce prix est une mauvaise affaire.
Pour 350 , tu as un iMac Intel 1.83ghz , 2go de ram , une x1600 128mo et 160go de hdd.


----------



## iMacounet (8 Juin 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Un g5 à ce prix est une mauvaise affaire.
> Pour 350 , tu as un iMac Intel 1.83ghz , 2go de ram , une x1600 128mo et 160go de hdd.


Pour toi un iMac G5 20" se vends à 500 euros ?


----------



## -oldmac- (8 Juin 2010)

iMacounet ... non il faut bannir tout les G5 sans exception


----------



## iMacounet (8 Juin 2010)

Bon, je suis pas d'accord, mais c'est pas grave.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2010)

Les G5 ne sont pas fiables , surtout les iMac.
Du côté des powermac , entre les procos qui sont hs et les CM , on ne peut pas dire qu'ils sont fiables.
Pourquoi tu crois qu'il n'y a pas eu des G5 dans les portables ?
Chauffe , conso etc.


----------



## iMacounet (8 Juin 2010)

Vrai.


----------



## John Steed (8 Juin 2010)

j'ai bien reçu les photos ce soir, c'est un G5. Donc je prends pas.

J'ai eu une seconde proposition (là c'est un vrai j'ai la photo) :
Apple iMac G4 - Mac OS X (10.3.9)
Processeur PowerPC G4 à 700 MHZ, 256 de cache intégré de niveau 2, 256 Mo de SDRAM, Disque Dur : Ultra ATA de 40 Go.
Graveur de CD-RW, Lecteur DVD-ROM/CD-RW.
Ecran : 15 pouces, 5 ports USB.
Clavier AZERTY + souris Mac + 2 enceintes.
Boitier de connexion Wifi fourni (pour se connecter à internet)
Vendu avec les CD d'origine + facture

Prix : 250 euros.

J'espère que je vous embête pas avec toutes mes questions, mais je suis vraiment content de profiter de vos conseils et d'éviter une mauvaise dépense.


----------



## iMacounet (8 Juin 2010)

Non pas de 15" 700 mhz ! Lis le sujet et trouve un 17" ou un 20" 1.25 Ghz !


----------



## JPTK (8 Juin 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Non pas de 15" 700 mhz ! Lis le sujet et trouve un 17" ou un 20" 1.25 Ghz !



Bah après c'est lui qui voit mais c'est vrai que bon... seulement 256 mo de ram en plus.
Et puis c'est quoi un boîtier de connexion wifi ?? :mouais:


----------



## -oldmac- (9 Juin 2010)

Celui là j'en ai vus sur ebay partir à 100 Euros avec la doc et les cd donc là c'est chère et tu vas être, très, très deçus des performance


----------



## JPTK (9 Juin 2010)

iMacounet me dit par MP qu'il vend son imac G4 800 mhz pour 100 balles, il ose pas le dire en public, contacte-le !


----------



## John Steed (9 Juin 2010)

Vous savez quoi ?
Je vais me prendre un imac tout neuf tout beau tant pis si je fais un crédit. Là au moins je suis sur de mon investissement. :rateau:


----------



## CBi (9 Juin 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Non pas de 15" 700 mhz ! Lis le sujet et trouve un 17" ou un 20" 1.25 Ghz !



Sur le plan design, je trouve que l'équilibre des masses entre l'écran et la demi-boule est moins réussi sur le 20" qui semble avoir la "grosse tête.

Par ailleurs, attention l'écran du 20 est lourd et a tendance avec l'âge à rendre le bras du tournesol "mou du genou".


----------



## iMacounet (9 Juin 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> iMacounet me dit par MP qu'il vend son imac G4 800 mhz pour 100 balles, il ose pas le dire en public, contacte-le !


C'est toi que je vais vendre pour 100 balles ! :rateau:


----------



## alainleg (9 Juin 2010)

A john steed :
Si tu veux, le mien est disponible; je viens de résoudre ses problèmes de navigation en rajoutant une carte mémoire; voir le sujet "navigation sous Mac os x 10.3.9"
il est à 1,25Ghz avec microsoft office. çà marche bien, maintenant, compte tenu du fait que la plupart des navigateurs compatibles avec 10.3 sont obsolètes ( donc, parfois certaines fonctions son inopérantes )
cependant, camino donne d'assez bons résultats et se trouve être peu gourmand en ressources mémoire.
Alain.


----------



## monmak (17 Juin 2010)

alainleg a dit:


> A john steed :
> Si tu veux, le mien est disponible; je viens de résoudre ses problèmes de navigation en rajoutant une carte mémoire; voir le sujet "navigation sous Mac os x 10.3.9"
> il est à 1,25Ghz avec microsoft office. çà marche bien, maintenant, compte tenu du fait que la plupart des navigateurs compatibles avec 10.3 sont obsolètes ( donc, parfois certaines fonctions son inopérantes )
> cependant, camino donne d'assez bons résultats et se trouve être peu gourmand en ressources mémoire.
> Alain.


Bonsoir alainleg, tu le vends combien ton tournesol? Merci


----------

